# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Pori-Helsinki radasta esiselvitys

## KMT

Satakunnan kansan mukaan esiselvitys tehdään Satakunnan, Hämeen ja Uudenmaan maakuntaliittojen voimin. 

http://www.satakunnankansa.fi/cs/Sat...eteenpain.html

Mitäs mieltä?

----------


## Resiina

Olisihan se melkoinen juttu jos se toteutuisi.
Aikoinaan oli suunnitelma Humppila-Forssa VR:n radasta mutta se kariutui jostain syystä, tämä ajatus PoriForssaHelsinki radasta tuo mieleen sen.

Ja eikös Kerava-Lahti oikoradasta alunperin puhuttu pidemmästä ajasta kun mitä se toteutus loppujen lopuksi kesti.

Jos tämä kyseinen hanke toteutuisi, niin eikös se nostaisi ajankohtaiseksi kysymyksen Jokioisten museorautatien jatkamisesta Jokioisilta Forssaan  :Question:

----------


## tislauskolonni

URPO ja ELSA on mielestäni järkevämpi rakentaa.  Eiköhän Porista Helsinkiin tuotakin reittiä tule pääsemään tarpeeksi nopeasti kulkemaan ja Helsingin lisäksi pääsisi junalla Turkuunkin. Kun katsoo joitakin suunnitellun Pori-Helsinki-radan varren kaupunkeja, niiden väkiluvut ovat suhteellisen pieniä: Huittinen 10 731, Forssa 17 815, Karkkila 9146 asukasta (Wikipediasta).

----------


## SlaverioT

Tuo lehtijuttu perusteella tavoitteena on siis vähintään rata jonka sn olisi 200km/h. Tämän voi päätellä tavoiteajasta välille Pori-Helsinki. Jutun lopussahan on se karu totuus: Toteutus olisi ehkä mahdollista 2030-40-luvuilla. Äkkiä ajatellen tämä on yksi kalleimmista aivan tosissaan ehdotetuista ratahankkeista HELI-radan ohella. Esimerkiksi ELSA ja URPO taitaisivat molemmat olla puolta pienempiä hankkeita. Sinällään nykyisen Pori-Helsinki yhteyden vertaileminen suoraan rataan on harhaanjohtavaa. Toivottavasti esiselvityksessä sivutaan myös Pori-Tampere radan perusparannuksen kustannuksia ja matka-aika hyötyä verrattuna ehdotettuun suoraan rataan.

----------


## teme

Minusta tätä voisi harkita, ja poikkeuksellisesti ihan aluepoliittista syistä: sekä Forssa että Pori on taantuvia teollisuuspaikkakuntia joille rata olisi hieno piristysruiske. Rahaa sinne kaadetaan joka tapauksessa, jos vaikka käytettäisiin johonkin hyödylliseen. Kyllä täm alueellistamishankkeen voittaa koska tahansa. Lisäksi tuonne suunnalla autoyhteydet ovat huonot, eli kilpailuasetelma junalla hyvä.

Pari reunaehtoa: Porilaiset ei vikise kun Finnavia lopettaa kentän. Porintietä ei muuteta motariksi.

Linjauksesta, jostain syystä minusta luontevinta olisi äkkiseltään Vantaankoski - Klaukkala - Karkkila... vihdin suunta hoituisi haarana Hyvinkää - Hango rataa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Pari reunaehtoa: Porilaiset ei vikise kun Finnavia lopettaa kentän. Porintietä ei muuteta motariksi.
> 
> Linjauksesta, jostain syystä minusta luontevinta olisi äkkiseltään Vantaankoski - Klaukkala - Karkkila... vihdin suunta hoituisi haarana Hyvinkää - Hango rataa.


Jos lentoreitti aiotaan korvata junalla, niin junan olisi syytä kulkea Vantaan lentoaseman kautta. Tämä tukisi lentoaseman kaukoliikenneradan rakentamista. Lentoaseman jälkeen rata voisi toisaalta jatkua pääradalle Keravan suuntaan sekä toisaalta Klaukkala - Karkkila jne. -suuntaan.

Jos halutaan jatkaa nykyistä Martinlaakson rataa Poria koti, niin se tukisi myös lähiliikennettä. Toisaalta Pasila-lentoasema -väli voisi silti kulkea omaa reittiään ja alkuvaiheessa sekä pääradan että uuden Porin-radan suuntaan voitaisiin liittyä lentoasemalta kehäradan kautta, kuten aiemmin esitin yhtenä hypoteesina.

Sinänsä en tiedä onko tällainen suora junarata Poriin taloudellisesti realistinen. Ainakin yhteyksiä Tampereelle kannattaa myös parantaa, koska tämä tukee maan poikittaisliikennettä -- sekä toivottavasti joskus vielä myös yhteyksiä Pietarin suuntaan Riihimäen kolmioraiteen kautta. Mutta olisihan tämä kaiketi kohtuullisen hieno megahanke porilaisesta näkökulmasta.

----------


## ViviP

Jazzeille ja sieltä pois ainakin pääsisi junalla kätevästi.  :Laughing: 

Noin muuten olen sitä mieltä, että Porin linjauksessa olisi hyödynnettävä mahdollisimman paljon jo olevaa rataverkostoa, vaikka sitten perusparantamalla tavaraliikenteen käytössä olevaa rataa ja yhdistämällä siihen muita suunniteltuja uusia linjauksia.

Eihän mikään rata sinänsä ole huono tai tarpeeton asia, mutta kun nykyisillä radanpitorahoilla ei pystytä kuin vähän hidastamaan rataverkoston ikääntymistä. Rakentaminen on yksi asia, hoito toinen asia.

----------


## ultrix

Tämän projektin hyödyt ovat niin pienet, että radan edelle ajaa monta muuta rataprojektia Suomessa.

Tämä voidaan kuitenkin toteuttaa vaiheittain, lopullisen linjan ollessa about Helsinki-Espoo-Nummela-Vihti-Karkkila-Forssa-Humppila-Huittinen-Kokemäki-Pori.

Vaiheet ja todennäköinen toteuttamisvuosikymmen, ellei radanrakennusrahoja tyyliin triplata nykyisestä jatkossa:

ELSA / Espoo-Nummela-Lohja paikallisrata, 2020-lukuHumppila-Jokioinen perusparannus ja sähköistys, radan jatko Forssaan (osittain raitiotienä keskustassa), 2020-lukuKokemäki-Huittinen-rata (vaiko sittenkin Keikyä-Huittinen?), aikaisintaan 2040-lukuNummela-Karkkila-paana, aikaisintaan 2040-lukuForssan radalle rinnakkainen pikarata ja loppujen pätkien yhdistäminen (Huittinen-Humppila, Forssa-Karkkila), aikaisintaan 2050-luku

----------


## Elmo Allen

Näissä suorissa radoissa on aina se ongelma, että ne ovat nopeushyödyltään aika vaatimattomia, koska säästyviä kilometrejä on verrattain vähän. Vaikka vaihtoehtoinen reitti kiertäisi reilusti, sitä nopeuttamalla saadaan yleensä sama hyöty tehokkaammin irti.

200 km/h rata vaikka nyt Helsinki-Vantaan ja Forssan kautta Poriin olisi ainakin 240 kilometriä pitkä, eli vain noin 80 km nykyistä reittiä lyhyempi. Se tarkoittaisi 200 km/h nopeustasolla eli 140 km/h keskinopeudella 34 minuutin säästöä. Sama aikasäästö saataisiin, jos Helsinki-Tampere-radan nopeustaso nostettaisiin 216 km/h keskinopeuteen, mikä vastaa vanhan Pariisi-Lyon-TGV-radan nopeutta, ja 300 km/h huippunopeudella saavutettaisiin varmasti. Ja voisin kuvitella, että Helsinki-Pori-radan kustannuksilla rakennettaisiin aika pitkä pätkä Helsinki-Tampere-suurnopeusrataa, joka sitten toisi tuon aikasäästön moninkertaiselle määrälle ihmisiä. Huittisten ja Forssan junayhteys Helsinkiin ei vain taida niin arvokas olla.

----------


## hylje

Miten Hki-Tre radan nopeuttaminen sn 300km/h voisi toteutua? 

Ensinnäkin ratageometria muuttunee loivemmaksi. Loiviakin kaarteita tulee oikaista, jonka luulisi kuitenkin onnistuvan melko halvalla suurimmalla osaa kohteita.

Toisekseen 300km/h rata ei sovellu geometrialtaan merkittävästi hitaampien junien käytettäväksi. Kuitenkin välillä on tarvetta mm. 80km/h kulkeville tavarajunille. Hki-Tre pitää siis rakentaa vähintään 3-raiteiseksi koko matkaltaan (2x sn300, 1-2x sn120), tai sitten rakennetaan syrjempään ja mutkittelevammin linjattava uusi sn 120 rata palvelemaan lähiliikennettä ja hitaita tavarajunia. Tällä sekundääriradalla voi sitten ajaa Tampereen ja Hämeenlinnan lähiliikennettä, kulki se saneerattavan radan rinnalla tai erillään.

Kolmanneksi riittävän nopeaa kalustoa pitää hankkia. Onko 300km/h kalustoa saatavilla meidän raideleveydelle riittävän pienissä sarjoissa? Juniahan aluksi kannattaa käyttää lähinnä Hki-Tre-Pori-linjalla, koska muille linjoille on jo olemassa optimaalisempaa kalustoa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Miten Hki-Tre radan nopeuttaminen sn 300km/h voisi toteutua?


Siten kuten maailmallakin tavataan tehdä: rakentamalla erillinen suurnopeusrata. Käyttäjän kannalta se on kuitenkin olemassaolevan yhteyden nopeustason nosto. Siksi puhuin vain nopeuden nostosta enkä uudesta radasta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> 200 km/h rata vaikka nyt Helsinki-Vantaan ja Forssan kautta Poriin olisi ainakin 240 kilometriä pitkä, eli vain noin 80 km nykyistä reittiä lyhyempi. Se tarkoittaisi 200 km/h nopeustasolla eli 140 km/h keskinopeudella 34 minuutin säästöä. Sama aikasäästö saataisiin, jos Helsinki-Tampere-radan nopeustaso nostettaisiin 216 km/h keskinopeuteen, mikä vastaa vanhan Pariisi-Lyon-TGV-radan nopeutta, ja 300 km/h huippunopeudella saavutettaisiin varmasti. Ja voisin kuvitella, että Helsinki-Pori-radan kustannuksilla rakennettaisiin aika pitkä pätkä Helsinki-Tampere-suurnopeusrataa, joka sitten toisi tuon aikasäästön moninkertaiselle määrälle ihmisiä. Huittisten ja Forssan junayhteys Helsinkiin ei vain taida niin arvokas olla.


Olen pitkälti samaa mieltä. Otaksun, että tämä tietysti kuulostaa porilaisten korviin ikävältä, mutta Helsinki-Pori -oikoradan ongelma on, ettei sen varrella asu kauhean paljon ihmisiä eikä sille ole luontevaa (väkirikasta) jatkosuuntaa Porista eteenpäin. Pori - Tampere - Helsinki -yhteydestä voidaan saada lähes yhtä nopea ja hyödyt kohdistuvat samalla rahalla paljon laajemmalle alueelle.

Ensimmäinen askel tietysti olisi jos palautettaisiin liikenteeseen suorat Pori-Helsinki -junat ilman junanvaihtoa Tampereella. En tiedä miksi nämä lopetettiin? Olisiko jotain tekemistä sen kanssa, että Tampere-Helsinki -välille ei oikein mahdu lisää junia tai ainakaan ei ole suoranaista tarvetta niille -- varsinkin jos kalusto ei ole edes kovin tuoretta? Yhtäkaikki, jos Pori saisi Pendolino-yhteyden alkuun vaikka nykyisen radan huippunopeudellakin niin varmaan se lisäisi junamatkustusta tuolla välillä.

----------


## PNu

> Mitäs mieltä?


Sitä mieltä, ettei moisessa radassa ole mitään järkeä. Porilla on sama ongelma kuin Turullakin eli Helsingin suunnasta tultaessa sen takana ei ole mitään, kun tulee meri vastaan. Siksi tuollainen rata palvelisi vain murto-osaa siitä käyttäjämäärästä kuin Helsinki-Tampere rata ja maksaisi suunnattomasti hyötyihinsä nähden.

Lisäksi ko. rata tarkoittaisi, että nykyiseltä Tampere-Pori radalta lakkautettaisiin henkilöliikenne tai ainakin tarjontaa vähennettäisiin reippaasti, koska Porin seudulla ei millään ole matkustajapotentiaalia kahta rataa varten. Tämän vuoksi junayhteydet Porista Oulun ja Jyväskylän suuntiin heikkenisivät merkittävästi.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 9:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 8:58 ----------




> Ensimmäinen askel tietysti olisi jos palautettaisiin liikenteeseen suorat Pori-Helsinki -junat ilman junanvaihtoa Tampereella. En tiedä miksi nämä lopetettiin? Olisiko jotain tekemistä sen kanssa, että Tampere-Helsinki -välille ei oikein mahdu lisää junia tai ainakaan ei ole suoranaista tarvetta niille -- varsinkin jos kalusto ei ole edes kovin tuoretta?


Tai sitten se, että Helsingin ja Tampereen välillä tarvitaan junissa pidempiä kokoonpanoja, millä kannattaa Porin radalla ajaa.

----------


## SlaverioT

Realistinen hanke olisi mielestäni Kokemäki-Toijala oikorata. Rata lyhentäisi matka-aikaa Porista Helsinkiin noin kahteen tuntiin. Uutta rataa tarvittaisiin noin 85km verrattuna nyt ehdotetun oikoradan 170 kilometriin. Kustannuksilta hanke olisi kaiketi samaa luokkaa kuin Lahden oikorata. Lisäksi radan kautta voitaisi ajaa kaikki idästä länsirannikon satamiin menevät tavarajunat. Tämä vapauttaisi ratakapasiteettia Tampereen lähijunaliikenteelle ja poistaisi monta tavarajunaa Pispalan kannakselta. Ainakin kaikki Jämsänkoskelta ja Jämsästä Raumalle menevät junat ja monia muita. Kokemäki-Lielahti rataa kulkevat matkustajajunat voitaisiin muuttaa osaksi Tampereen tulevaa lähijunaverkosto lisäämällä niille pysähdyksiä. Porista Tampereelle yhteydet nopeutuisivat nykyisestä ja tarjonta lisääntyisi, koska Toijalassa olisi mahdollisuus vaihtaa Tampereelle meneviin juniin.

----------


## JaniP

Tuskinpa tulee minun elinaikanani. Suomen ongelma on lähes kaikessa se, että meitä on liian vähän tai meillä on turhan iso maa. Tuolla oli taas kommentti, jossa mainittiin Turun olevan tien päässä, jonka takana on vain meri, mutta onhan sen meren takana  kuitenkin koko muu Eurooppa, joten ei nyt ihan voi ajatella niin, että maailma loppuu mereen, kun vesillä on sentään liikuttu jo tuhansia vuosia. Tosin Pori ei ole tässä suhteessa kovin ideaalisessa paikassa. Näkisin tosiaan tämän URPO:n ja ELSA:n yhteishankkeena paljon parempana ratkaisuna, Pori saa siinä yhteyden myös Turun satamaan. Jos rata rakennetaan, niin todennäköisesti ei tällä vuosisadalla.

----------


## tlajunen

> Miksi?


Tietenkin siksi, ett tllin reitti kulkisi Someron kautta. :P

----------


## Elmo Allen

> ...ellei sitten yhdistmll thn hankkeeseen Klaukkalan ratasuunnitelmat. Tuli mieleen.


Vantaankosken rata ei ole mikn kaukoliikenteen rata. Eli ei.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:07 ----------

Tai siis: Mit jrke olisi rakentaa rata, jota psee puolessatoista tunnissa Porista Petakseen ja sitten kolkutella siit viel puoli tuntia Helsingin keskustaan?

Siin tapauksessa, ett visio Helsinki-Vantaan lentoasemasta nopean junaliikenteen hubina toteutuisi, radan voisi tietysti linjata toisinkin. Mutta siin tapauksessa ei varmasti myskn tehtisi mitn Pori-Helsinki-rataa, koska sen nopeushyty liikenteeseen Tampereen kautta olisi paljon pienempi. Helsinki-Forssa-Turku/Tampere-rataan en usko hetkekn.

----------


## TimppaTT

> Nummelan etelpuolelta.
> 
> 
> Miksi?
> 
> Karkkila on kuitenkin kasvava ja tiivistyv teollisuuspaikkakunta, ja varsinkin radan linjaus Karkkilan kautta mahdollistaisi jopa Karkkilan asukasmrn tuplaamisen nykyisen yhdyskuntarakenteen sisn (esim. Asemanranta, jossa ei tll hetkell ole asemaa). Voisi olla jopa fiksua rakentaa Sn 160-rata Nummelasta Karkkilaan ja vasta myhemmin jatkaa rataa Forssaan ja Kokemelle. NummelaVihtiKarkkila kun on alle 30 km, ja Karkkilan jlkeen on noin 50 km pelkk tyhj.
> 
> Nummen ja Pusulan kautta kulkeva linjaus taas kulkee pystymetsss koko matkan Lohjalta Forssaan.


1.) Menee se rata mist hyvns niin se tuo asukkaita lis, eli se on maakuntapolitiikkaa mist mikkin rata kulkee. Aikojen saatossa rata asemien lhelle kuitenkin muodostuu asutusta. Mainittakoon Riihimki hyvn esimerkkin junaradan positiivisesta vaikutuksesta asukaslukuun.

2.) Wikipedian mukaan Karkkilassa nyttisi olevan saman verran asukkaita mit Somerolla. Veikkasin, ett teollisuutta on kutakuinkin saman verran molemmilla alueilla.

3.) Karkkila- Forssa vliss on pelkk pnde. Postauksessa #91 on kyty tarkemmin lpi suomen maantiedoa ja eri ratalinjauksiin liittyvi paikkakuntia & asukaslukuja.

4.) Somero ja Somerniemi nimi viittaavat harjusoraan eli .ko paikkakunnalta lytyisi ainakin sora- ja hiekka materiaalit minimoiden rakentamiseen liittyvi rahtauskustannuksia. Hyv kai mainita, viel ett kyseinen linjaus on matkaltaan lyhyempi kuin muilla koukkauksilla. --> Vhemmn rakennettavaa on todennkisesti yhtkuin halvempi rakentaa.
-> http://suomisanakirja.fi/somero


5.) Suur-Salon kunnanist olisivat oikein mielissn jos alue voitaisiin yhdist Suur-Forssan alueeseen. Avaisipahan se omat keskustelut mys Salo-Forssa-Tampere ratayhteydest.

6.) Somero-Forssa alueen vliss on malmiesiintymi (Litium & Uraani)
http://yle.fi/uutiset/tuoko_ryntays_...rtalta/6476988

_--> Tammela 16
(Valtaushakemus)
Hakija/Haltija: Tammela Minerals Oy
Kivenniset: litium, tina, tantaali

--> Luhtimki 1
(Varaushakemus)
Hakija/Haltija: Geologian tutkimuskeskus
Kivenniset: Beryllium (Be),Litium (Li),Niobi (Nb),Tantaali (Ta),_

7.) Nummi-Pusula ja Lohja ovat muodostaneet 1.1.2013 Uudenlohjan alueen. Voisi olettaa, ett Uudenlohjan pttjt toivoisivat ja olisi heidn intressien mukaista, ett Pori-Helsinki rata kulkee Pusulan lpi.
http://www.uusilohja.fi/

Summa summarum. Se nyt on makuasia mist maakunnassa raiteita vedetn. Fiksuinta olisi olla rakentamatta yhtn mitn, sill esimerkiksi Forssa on nivettyv aluetta. Kehittmistarpeet tyydyttyvt vestn muuttaessa pois ja ikntyess.

Jrkevint niit ratoja kai olisi sielt vet miss ihmisi asuu enemmn suhteessa muihin vaihtoehtoihin, tehd infran kehitysptksi miss alue- ja kuntapolitiikka yhdistyvt ja muut maan yleiset hydyt kuten pontetiaalinen malminrahtaus huomioidaan.

Jos Pori-Helsinki rata irtaantuu jossakin kohtaa ELSA rataa niin ehkp hyv haaroittumis kohta olisi lhell Nummi-Pusulan Nummea. 
.ko alueelle on jo tehty vuonna 2010 - Rautatie ja asemavaraus moottoritien pohjoispuolelle. Kyseiset varaukset ovat pysyneet voimassa myhemisskin versioissa.

http://www.nummi-pusula.fi/Liitetied...%20reso200.pdf

http://www.nummi-pusula.fi/Liitetied...yWWWversio.pdf

https://maps.google.fi/maps?q=Nummi-...mi-Pusula&z=10

Lytyi mielenkiintoinen yhteys ELSA- ja Pori-Helsinki ratahankkeiden vlill.

*Tammelan kunta:*
_Tammelan kunnanhallitus esitt, ett Nummi-Pusulan yleiskaavassa
huomioidaan niin Kanta-Hmeen maakuntakaavan vaihepivitys
kuin mys Forssan seutukunnan strateginen rakennetarkastelu sek
muut seutu- ja maakuntarajat ylittvt tavoitteet ja selvitykset. Sek
maakuntakaavan vaihe pivityksess ett Forssan seudun strategisessa
rakennetarkastelussa on esitetty valtatien 2 kehittmist ja
uutta rautatie yhteytt valtatien liikenne kytvn._

http://www.nummi-pusula.fi/kirjat/dy...20121425-2.PDF

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Vantaankosken rata ei ole mikn kaukoliikenteen rata. Eli ei.


Ja miks rata sitten Nykyinen Rantarata on vlill Leppvaara - Espoo. Suunnilleen samanpituisesta matkasta on kyse.




> Tai siis: Mit jrke olisi rakentaa rata, jota psee puolessatoista tunnissa Porista Petakseen ja sitten kolkutella siit viel puoli tuntia Helsingin keskustaan?


Tasan tuolla mallillahan nytkin mennn Rantaradalla ja Pradalla. Kysehn olisi ptkst Huopalahti - Vantaankoski, jolla matkanopeus jisi tuollaiseen 80 km/h. Ei se minusta ihan katastrofilta tunnu. En ole nyt kuitenkaan laittamassa paukkuja tmn vaihtoehdon puolesta, mutta ihan noin keposilla heitoilla ei tm idea kaadu.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ja miks rata sitten Nykyinen Rantarata on vlill Leppvaara - Espoo.


Rata, jonka kahdesta lisraiteesta on valmis yleissuunnitelma ja poliittinen tahto. On selv, ettei Elsaa rakenneta ennen kuin Espoon kaupunkirata on rakennettu. Ja Espoon kaupunkirata tullaan rakentamaan tysin Elsasta riippumatta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:43 ----------




> Tasan tuolla mallillahan nytkin mennn Rantaradalla ja Pradalla.


Sill, miten tehdn nyt, ei ole mitn merkityst sille, miten tulevat investointimiljardit pitisi sijoittaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:43 ----------




> Kysehn olisi ptkst Huopalahti - Vantaankoski, jolla matkanopeus jisi tuollaiseen 80 km/h.


Ei pst tuollaiseen nopeuteen milln. M-junan linjanopeus on alle 50 km/h, Huopalahti-Vantaankoski-vlill varmaankin viel vhemmn.

----------


## tlajunen

> M-junan linjanopeus on alle 50 km/h, Huopalahti-Vantaankoski-vlill varmaankin viel vhemmn.


Aikataulunmukainen M-junan kulkuaika tuolla vlill on 13 minuuttia. Vliss kulkeva pyshtelemtn juna voisi ajaa vlin teoriassa noin 10 minuutissa, tosin tllin hajuraot (ja sit myten luotettavuus) pienenevt.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Aikataulunmukainen M-junan kulkuaika tuolla vlill on 13 minuuttia. Vliss kulkeva pyshtelemtn juna voisi ajaa vlin teoriassa noin 10 minuutissa, tosin tllin hajuraot (ja sit myten luotettavuus) pienenevt.


Jep. Ja pitisi viel Porista tullessaan osua tarkalleen siihen ikkunaan. Jollei, vaihtoehtoina on myhstytt sit lhijunaliikennett (ninhn toki Kirkkonummen junilla tehdnkin, mutta onko se toivottavaa) tai odottaa sill kaukojunalla seuraavaa rakoa.

Mutta aika akateemisista asioista nyt puhutaan. Espoon kaupunkirata tehdn joka tapauksessa, joten siin tapauksessa olisi todella outoa valita heitt uuden nopean radan junat lhiliikenteen sekaan. Kysymys ei ole siis edes siit, voisivatko Porin junat ajaa Vantaankosken rataa Helsinkiin, vaan siit onko siin mitn jrke verrattuna vaihtoehtoon tuoda ne rantaradan kaukoraiteita.

----------


## TimppaTT

Terppa,

Huomasimpahan mielenkiitoisen jutun, miksei tst ole puhuttu aikaisempaa?

Helsinki-Pori radasta on esitetty sivulla 30 kaksi eri skenaariota. Suora baana Helsinki-Pori vlill ja lijaus Lohjasta pohjoiseen.

Toisena vaihtoehtona on esitetty harmaalla katkoviivalla.

Katkoviivalla esitetty linjaus kulkee Lohjasta pohjoiseen. 

Pohjoisen, katkoviivalla merkityn linjauksen etuja:
* 30 km lyhyempi, 
* Kulkee Pusula, Somerniemi, Somero asutusten lhelt
* Linjaus on hiekka- ja sora alueella (rakennuskustannukset)

*Neljs pohdittava reittivaihtoehto*
_Linjaus ESA-rataan (Espoo-Salo oikorata) tukeutuminen Sammattiin asti, josta Forssaan
on noin 55 km:. Reitti olisi Vihdin reitti selvsti pitempi eik Lohjan ja Forssan vlill ole paljonkaan
asutusta paitsi Somerolla, mutta toisaalta uutta rataa olisi rakennettava noin 30 km: vhemmn
kuin Vihdin kautta, olettaen, ett ESA-rata on jo rakennettu._


http://www.forssa.fi/UserFiles/forss...neraportti.pdf

(Plus minun mainitsemat aikaisemmat edut)

Nopeasti googlaamalla Sammattiin on mietitty ELSA-rataa. --> http://www.google.fi/search?q=ELSA+r...=1920&bih=1069

Sit vain mietin, ett mik kytnnn ero Nummelalla ja Sammatilla "TT:n kns" linjaukseen?

Ja mielestni uunimmissa ELSA-linjauksissa rata kulkee reippaasti Sammatista Forssan suuntaan. Voiko tst arvella, ett Forssaa lhell oleva linjaus on edullinen "Knslle"?

Mietin mys, ett kenen epetu ja etu on "kns-linja"

Edut:
Mahdollistaa tulevaisuudessa Salo-Forssa-Tampere radan, plus jos ELSA-rata poikki niin psee kiertotiet junalla Helsinkiin (tmminenkin varmasti rakennetaan kun ljy on loppu).
Mahdollistaa Loimaa-Pitkjrvi-Helsinki radan (eli ei haittaa, vaikka suora rata kulkisikin Humppilan kautta)
Mahdollistaa Lohjan Pusulan liittmisen rataan ts. Nummi ja Pusula molemmat radassa kiinni? Luvassa paljon lis veronmaksajia alueella)

Toisin sanoen sidosryhmi on paljon, ja ne kristallisoituvat kansanedustajiin jotka loppupeleiss asioista pttvt.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Helsinki-Pori radasta on esitetty sivulla 30 kaksi eri skenaariota. Suora baana Helsinki-Pori vlill ja lijaus Lohjasta pohjoiseen. Toisena vaihtoehtona on esitetty harmaalla katkoviivalla.
> 
> Pohjoisen, katkoviivalla merkityn linjauksen etuja:
> * 30 km lyhyempi, 
> * Kulkee Pusula, Somerniemi, Somero asutusten lhelt


Mill tavoin se kulkee sen lhemp Someroa tai Somernieme kuin se perusvaihtoehtokaan? Molemmista etisyys Somerolle on noin 20 kilometri ja Somerniemelle yli 10 kilometri.

Eik se linjaus ole 30 km lyhyempi. Se Sammatin kautta linjattu vaihtoehto (jota ei ole kartassa) vaatisi 30 km vhemmn rataa, mutta 30 km lyhyempi se suinkaan ei ole, vaan paljon pidempi kuin perusvaihtoehto.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:31 ----------




> Mahdollistaa Loimaa-Pitkjrvi-Helsinki radan (eli ei haittaa, vaikka suora rata kulkisikin Humppilan kautta)


Ja tarve tlle oli mik?

Pitkjrvi, tuo varsinaissuomalainen megalopolimme: http://goo.gl/maps/Cf9JD

----------


## TimppaTT

> Mill tavoin se kulkee sen lhemp Someroa tai Somernieme kuin se perusvaihtoehtokaan? Molemmista etisyys Somerolle on noin 20 kilometri ja Somerniemelle yli 10 kilometri.
> 
> Eik se linjaus ole 30 km lyhyempi. Se Sammatin kautta linjattu vaihtoehto (jota ei ole kartassa) vaatisi 30 km vhemmn rataa, mutta 30 km lyhyempi se suinkaan ei ole, vaan paljon pidempi kuin perusvaihtoehto.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:31 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Ja tarve tlle oli mik?
> ...


Niin sit siis aiemmin ihmettelin, ett miksi Forssalaisten tutkimuksessa on mainittu Sammatti? Miten se on oleellinen Pori-Helsinki radan kannalta? Eiks se Pori rata kannata joka tapauksessa haarauttaa Nummelasta. Ja jos Someron kautta mennn niin kulkea Koisjrven, Myllypellon / Pusulan ja Somerniemen kautta?

Niin eiks tuo Sammatti linjaus sodi Nummi-(pusula) linjausta vastaan?

Ilmeisesti E18 lhell jokainen paikkakunta valmistautuu ja toivoo, ett rata kulkee juuri heidn lhin kautta?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Niin sit siis aiemmin ihmettelin, ett miksi Forssalaisten tutkimuksessa on mainittu Sammatti?


No sehn on selv: siksi, ett 30 km vhemmn uutta rataa olisi halvempi rakentaa. Ja koska tuollainen selvitys joka tapauksessa pyrkii kartoittamaan kaikki skenaariot, joilla se rata yliptn rakennetaan. Forssalle merkityst on sill, kuinka paljon se maksaa (kertoo toteutumistodennkisyydest) ja kuinka nopea se olisi (matka-aika Helsinkiin).

Eip niin, ett nkisin tuolla radalla mitn realistista toteutumistodennkisyytt, ainakaan seuraavaan 50 vuoteen.

----------


## TimppaTT

..Plus linjaus 4 toisi taajamien lpi kulkiessaan vajaa 20 tuhatta asukasta lis radanvarteen. Voisin uskoa, ett Pusulan, Somerniemen ja Someron kautta sit sitten mentisiin.

Tarkoitin siis, ett mist tuo Sammatti on yliptn keksitty, kun ELSA vaihtoehdoissa se j M (punainen) ja E (tumman sininen) vaihtoehtojen keskelle. Ja eiks tuo M-vaihtoehto eli pohjoisin linjaus ole suotuisin Pori radallekin? ..Ja M- linjaus taitaa olla lisksi todennkisin linjaus joka toteutuu?

http://portal.liikennevirasto.fi/siv...poo_lohja_salo

Taisi koko Pori-Helsinki radan mediaan nostossa kyse vain lobbaamisesta ELSA-rataa Pori-Helsinki radalle suotuisammaksi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tarkoitin siis, ett mist tuo Sammatti on yliptn keksitty, kun ELSA vaihtoehdoissa se j M (punainen) ja E (tumman sininen) vaihtoehtojen keskelle.


Eihn se nyt tarkoita, ett rata menisi Sammatin kirkon kautta. Se vain kohtaa Elsan Sammatissa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:23 ----------




> Taisi koko Pori-Helsinki radan mediaan nostossa kyse vain lobbaamisesta ELSA-rataa Pori-Helsinki radalle suotuisammaksi.


En oikein ymmrr miten, kun ei siin puututtu mitenkn Elsan linjaukseen tai linjausvaihtoehtoihin.

----------


## TimppaTT

> En oikein ymmrr miten, kun ei siin puututtu mitenkn Elsan linjaukseen tai linjausvaihtoehtoihin.


Hmm.. Mutta ei kaikkia asioita mit maassa tapahtuu julkisesti puida. 

Aika selv on kuitenkin, ett Kanta-hmeen liitolla selv poliittinen intressi kannattaa M-linjausta ja toisaalta Varsinais-suomen liitolla on intressi saada Kanta-hmeest olevat kansanedustajat puoltamaan noin yliptn ELSA-rataa. 
Pori-Helsinki radan vaihtoehto 4 on kaiketi houkuttelevin juuri M-linjauksella? Ainakin "lhimpn" Forssaa se kulkee.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Pori-Helsinki radan vaihtoehto 4 on kaiketi houkuttelevin juuri M-linjauksella? Ainakin "lhimpn" Forssaa se kulkee.


Mik on M-linjaus? Linkkaamasi raportin kaikki linjausvaihtoehdot kulkevat yht lhelt Forssaa, paitsi se, joka kulkee Forssasta Riihimelle.

----------


## Kantokoski

Kaikkea sitä kuulee, rata Loimaalle, Someroon, Nummi-Pusulaan ja ties minne maaseutukylään. Pori-Forssa-Helsinki on tiettyjen alueiden ja maakuntien hanke. Kun ELSA rakennetaan, saa Loimaa odottaa omaa pikarataansa helsinkiin ainakin 300 vuotta. Mutta Pori ja Forssa radan voivat saada paljon nopeamminkin. Mitä jos Loimaa lobbaisi ihan omaa hankettaan eikä ryöstäisi muiden hanketta? Ai niin, ketään ei kiinnosta Somero ja Pitkäjärvi ja muut maatalousalueet.

----------


## Compact

> Mutta Pori ja Forssa radan voivat saada paljon nopeamminkin.


Tuo kakkostien käytävä onkin vitostien lisäksi ainoa, jota ei jo ole (VT 1-5). Ja Kakkosen etuna on vitoseen nähden edullisempi maastosuhdekin. Sekä tosiaan plussana tuo impulsiivinen Forssa, jossa on Suomen vanhin elävienkuvienteatteri ja http://www.forssasilentmovie.com/, tai kun se Kataisen hallituksen kuntamuutosohjelmassa tullaan liittämään takaisin siihen, mistä se alle sata vuotta sitten lohkaistiin Wahrenin tehtaan takia, eli Tammelaan, niin ei voi kun suositella radan pikimmiten rakentamisen aloittamista.

----------


## ultrix

> Tuo kakkostien käytävä onkin vitostien lisäksi ainoa, jota ei jo ole (VT 1-5). Ja Kakkosen etuna on vitoseen nähden edullisempi maastosuhdekin. Sekä tosiaan plussana tuo impulsiivinen Forssa, jossa on Suomen vanhin elävienkuvienteatteri ja http://www.forssasilentmovie.com/, tai kun se Kataisen hallituksen kuntamuutosohjelmassa tullaan liittämään takaisin siihen, mistä se alle sata vuotta sitten lohkaistiin Wahrenin tehtaan takia, eli Tammelaan, niin ei voi kun suositella radan pikimmiten rakentamisen aloittamista.


No, puuttuuhan myös ainakin vt6- ja vt7-radat (Helsingistä Kouvolaan/Kotkaan) sekä vt8-rata Uudenkaupungin ja Vaasan väliltä (sekä Vaasasta Jeppikseen). Myöskään vt10- (TurkuHMLLahe) -suuntaista rataaa ei ole, sitä isompinmeroiset valtatiet ovatkin jo vähäpätöisempiä väyliä tai niillä on jo rinnakkainen rata.

----------


## Kantokoski

Päijät-Häme ja Kanta-Häme ovat ilmaisseet halunsa radasta Lahden ja Hämeenlinnan välille. No siellä kyllä menee jo rata Riihimäen kautta eikä 'mutka' ole iso. Ehkä joku kehä-5 rata voisi olla tulevaisuudessa.. Turku-Forssa-Hämeenlinna-(Riihimäki)-Lahti-(Kouvola-(Lappeenranta)(Kotka/Hamina/HELI)).
Minä kyllä kannatan länsirantarataa Turusta, Uuteenkaupunkin, Raumalle, Poriin ja Vaasaan. Ja Heliä, ja Elsaa, ja lentorataa (yhteydet pääradalle, Oikoradalle, Heliin ja Elsaan). Sekä Kontiomäeltä Sodankylään ja Jäämerelle.

Edit: ja Klaukkalan rataa Rajamäelle ja Hyvinkäälle (uusi kasvusuunta pääkaupunkiseudulle) sekä Hyrylän metroa.

----------


## ess

Lahti-Hämeenlinna -rata olisi jo resurssien tuhlaamista kun tosiaan Lahti-Riihimäki -rata on jo olemassa. Ennemmin tutkisin Espoo-Lohja-Salo -rataa tahi Riihimäki-Forssa-Pori -rataa.

----------


## ultrix

> Ehkä joku kehä-5 rata voisi olla tulevaisuudessa.


Kehä V-käytävässä on jo nyt rata: HankoKarjaaLohjaHyvinkää. Tie jatkuu Porvooseen asti, ja poikittaisrata Hyvinkäältä Mäntsälän kautta Porvooseen on tarpeeton, kun rata HyvinkääKeravaPorvoo voi hoitaa saman tarpeen.

Ehdotan, että lobataan HankoHyvinkää-radalle henkilöliikennettä ja markkinoidaan sitä "Jokeri 5:nä".

Jokeri 1 = 550 WestendinasemaItäkeskus
Jokeri 2 = (Leppävaara)MyyrmäkiVuosaari
Jokeri 3 = MatinkyläMyyrmäkiLentoasemaVuosaari
Jokeri 4 = HyryläKerava(Porvoo)

----------


## TimppaTT

> Mitä jos Loimaa lobbaisi ihan omaa hankettaan eikä ryöstäisi muiden hanketta?


Maantieteelle ei kukaan voi mitään. 

Yhtä hyvin Helsinki-Pori rata voi kulkea Loimaan, kun Humppilan läpi. 

Veikkaisin, että jos rata joskus rakennettaisiin budjetti on tiukka, rataa pyritään rakentamaan mahdollisimman vähän, ja kaikkien etelä-suomen alueliittojen tuki pitää olla hankkeen takana.

Poliittinen tilanne on kuitenki sellainen, että Loimaan kädet on n sidottu tällähetkellä aika pitkälti Pori-Helsinki rata aiheessa, samoin Someron sekä Uuslohjan Nummi-pusulan.  

ELSA-on nyt se mihin paukut menee ja sitä lobataan alue-liittojen voimin.  Hämeenliitto lobbaa puolestaan kulissien takana tällähetkellä ELSAa mahdollisimman pohjoiselle linjaukselle.

----------

